# طلب مواصفات المنتج اى شركة بتعمل dehydration للغاز الطبيعى



## tati kamans (15 أبريل 2012)

طلب مواصفات المنتج اى شركة بتعمل dehydration للغاز الطبيعى او بمعنى اصح الديزاين داتا لانى محتاجها فعلا فى مشروع التخرج بتاعى


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 أبريل 2012)

أرجو منك تحدي المطلوب على شكل أسئلة محددة .. وسأقوم بمساعدتك قدر الأمكان ..


----------

